# Sram Force Group Upgrade Question!



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

Is 2010 Sram Force Group upgrade worth the money from Sram 2008 Sram Rival?


----------



## sixate (Jul 6, 2009)

It depends on how much your paying for a Force groupset, and how much you can get out of your Rival on ebay. If your stuff is in great shape and not all scratched up then you may not have to spend all that much to upgrade and save a little weight. It also depends on how much a little weight loss and the fresh look of a 2010 Force group is worth to you because I bet performance wise you won't notice much. 

If you have a pile of cash burning a hole in your pocket then I say go for it!


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

Absolutely. However, I use DA chain ($35 on ribble uk) and Ultegra/DA cassettes, so i don't run pure Force 2010 on my R3.

However, just a thought, Ribble has Ultegra 6700 8 piece for like 700$ or so, and DA 7900 for 1340$. Some SICK deals. Force 2010 is great, if you can find a deal for it, its definitely worth the upgrade, but don't over spend and look around at prices...


----------

